
Show HN: Txxt.app – an ultra simple SMS notepad - izaidi
https://txxt.app
======
Biqh1
This doesn't seem to be working for me. I am in the UK. I enter my number,
then receive a text:

> Hi! This is txxt. Send messages to this number to see them on your page. If
> you didn't ask for this, ignore it!

I then reply with:

> Reply

but it doesn't show up on the webpage. If I reload the page it says:

> Looks like you were sent a welcome text but didn't finish setting up your
> account. > > Reply to the text and you'll see your message(s) show up here.
> > > Click here to be sent another text.

~~~
izaidi
Hey, sorry it didn't work! I just pushed an update that uses a new UK-based
number for users in that region, so it should work now. Let me know if you try
it again.

~~~
Biqh1
Fantastic, it works great. I'm really impressed, brilliantly clean UI

~~~
izaidi
Awesome, and thanks! :)

------
jshawl
Please charge money for this. I’d pay ~$20USD for an export option and
reminders to leave a note. I love the onboarding. Extremely minimal but very
effective. Web sockets are a nice touch.

------
abhijats
This is amazing. I love the idea and simplicity. As others have said being
able to edit/delete messages would be great. Also a way to tag them e.g.
Thought, idea, question, reminder

------
jajoosam
This is really cool - love the look. I built something comparable to this for
telegram a while ago - [https://writt.glitch.me](https://writt.glitch.me)

------
stevenhubertron
In my typical texting fashion my first note was a typo. It would be really
cool to be able to edit/delete notes. Very quick and easy though!

------
jmaslin
This is really cool! A couple things I noticed:

\- You can set your public url as /me which seems like it would break your
private page.

\- SMS number is exposed in the api response, which could be bad for public
pages.

~~~
izaidi
Ah, thanks for spotting those issues!

------
aryamaan
It would be nice if it could tell me my region (India) is not supported before
taking my phone number.

Nice website though.

~~~
izaidi
Apologies, there was an oversight on my part on setting the geo permissions
after pushing an update. I'd noticed initially that welcome messages sent to
+91 numbers weren't getting delivered, but with the latest changes it should
hopefully work.

------
bartcobain
Is this a worldwide service or US-only?

~~~
izaidi
It should work in nearly all countries -- anywhere that Twilio can send SMS
messages. The app's number is based in North America so there might be
international texting charges depending on your provider, but I'm planning to
set up more numbers based in different regions.

~~~
helb
Trying it from the Czech Republic (+420). I got the welcome message withing
few seconds and replied, but the server probably never got my reply _( "Looks
like you were sent a welcome text but didn't finish setting up your account")_

~~~
bartcobain
Same from Mexico

~~~
izaidi
I think this may be due to a limitation of Twilio's toll-free US/Canada
numbers -- looks like they sometimes have issues with global SMS. It should
work if I set up a standard local US number and use that for international
users. Thanks for spotting that bug!

~~~
bartcobain
Cool

------
jotato
I usually just txt notes to myself. This is a great replacement. Love it!

1\. Can I delete notes?

2\. Can it send me reminders?

~~~
izaidi
Hey, glad you like it!

Edit/delete capability is definitely the next thing I'll add, likely in the
next day or two.

Reminders are something I've been thinking about... I wasn't sure how useful
it would be to someone who already uses Siri / Alexa / Google Home, but it'd
definitely be useful to me (someone who uses none of those things). I do like
the simplicity of requesting a reminder and then just getting a text at a
certain time. There are probably other kinds of "magic words" I could build
into it to make it sort of an SMS-based command line.

~~~
mm53bar
Maybe look at how followup.cc and followupthen.com do reminders with magic
words via email?

------
sprobertson
I dig the aesthetic.

------
yashau
Is there no way to delete notes?

